

Show HN: Online computer, software, and mobile inventory solution - assetboxjon
https://assetbox.io

======
assetboxjon
Hello, I'm not looking for signups, if you could checkout the home and about
pages and let me know what you think, that would be rad.

Also, the site should be mobile responsive, if you have a non-apple device,
feel free to test.

Thank you

